# Britemax Launch Iron Max



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Britemax IRON MAX is a gentle but extremely effective cleaner and iron remover that is safe to use on bodywork and all types of painted, alloy, anodized, clear coated, chrome, aluminium and stainless steel wheels.

MORE THAN JUST AN IRON REMOVER!
REMOVES IRON AND CLEANS!

With IRON MAX you can clean & decontaminate 
with confidence. IRON MAX removes road grime, 
oil, dirt and iron deposits from bodywork and wheels. 
Stubborn brake dust is removed with ease.
IRON MAX contains no acids or caustic chemical 
and is the safer way to work. Suitable for use on 
classic and modern vehicles, bikes, trucks, 4x4, 
sports cars and race cars.
Watch IRON MAX at work, spray on clear and see 
it turns a reddish purple as the fast working colour 
change formula gets to work removing iron dust 
particles and vehicle grime.
Our handy 24oz spray bottles contains ample 
product to deep clean & decontaminate four wheels 
and bodywork of even the largest vehicles. Also 
available in 1 US gallon sizes.
• ACID FREE
• pH NEUTRAL
• SAFE ON ALL WHEEL TYPES
• NON CORROSIVE
• COLOUR CHANGE FORMULA
• REMOVES BRAKE DUST & IRON DEPOSITS
• NO NASTY SMELL

Product Number - BX127-24
709ml (24oz) RRP - £15.99
Product Number - BX127-G
3.78 Litres (1 US Gallon) RRP - £55.99










www.britemax.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Need this!


----------

